# Adding color to labels



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm getting a new wholesale account. The lady we're working with knows a lot about marketing. She suggested we add some color to our labels. Not telling us what to do but just putting it out there as a something she thinks would make our soap pop out more off the shelf. She said even if it was just a bar across the top, just anything to add color the our otherwise black on white label. 

We print our labels on a laser printer. I'm not crazy about the idea of going back to the ink jet and using colored ink. It goes through ink a lot faster. What do you think of using different colored cardstock? Staples has a large variety to choose from. Not sure if I should just pick one color or a different color for different soaps. But then there's the problem of coordinating the color with the soap. I had actually thought of doing this before and now I'm looking into it again. The cost won't be much more since I can get a lot of labels from a pack of cardstock.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use colored cardstock for my labels. I like it. And yes, I coordinate the colors with the soap, but I don't see that as a problem. I would rather do that than print the color onto the label.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use 2.5" round labels and I print them in color. Here is a great place to get ink cartridges! http://www.inkgrabber.com I have a Cannon printer and my cartridges through a place like Staples are $14.00 ea and inkgrabber they are $6.95 ea and they usually run coupons each month for Free Shipping or 20% Off. Free Shipping is for me the best savings. I do go through some ink between the cheese labels and soap labels, but this store has saved me a lot of money.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love colorful labels but I print mine using a laser color printer. I sometimes also use colored card stock.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link Jennifer. I will check it out. We just re-did our labels and got them how we wanted including a goat pic. The original picture used for it was in color so I'm going to see how it would look printed in color on the label. But phooey, that means I have to move it all back to ds' computer because mine doesn't work with the color printer. I know don't want it to be too colorful. I like simple lines.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If your going to use too much color it's cheaper to buy the pastel labels from labelsonline.com or is that onlinelabels.com ?  I have always used black and white, I do have a couple of stores who ask for Lavender Mint to be spelled in lavender and Mint Julep in green and Dragons Blood in Red...another that wants Pomegrante in Red but it's to match where they put my soap. Black and white always. Marketing in soap is about smell, nobody leaves without soap on their nose. Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I order labels from Online Labels:
http://www.onlinelabels.com/ol350.htm

Our labels have our logo on them, name of the soap, size (4 oz), my name, phone number and email address. That is the front label. I do a separate label for the back with ingredients.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I also buy from Online labels. Lots of sizes, materials & good prices. You can buy by the sheet from them now, too. I use the 2.5" for my big bars & a 2" for my small rounds. They offer a free template program for each label you buy. It's Maestro, I think. 

I do use color on my label - mostly because I need some color since I don't do any colors in my soap. They've always just been whatever shade of cream to brown that the scent makes them. I have a background of Russian thistle in bloom that I have used since 2003 & it's become my logo. It started as my cheese label & I never changed it. I like the color pallet of pale blues & greens for soap. To me it says clean. 

I met a group of soapers at a holiday show last year that had beautiful clear labels with some very simple leafy graphics & great fonts. It was very, very nice. You can do a lot with a good font in a good color. 

Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I use actual labels on my soaps. I print my 'labels' on card stock. Then it gets cut and folded. Covers the bottom 1/3 of the bar. The folded under part has my ingredients and contact info. This goes under the shrink wrap.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use the tan or craft labels from onlinelabels.com I do a lot of non-colored soaps too and since ordering a lot of different colored labels is out of the question for me, and there are only so many cardstock colors, and I won't spend the money to print up colored labels, what I do is design each label for all the different varieties with it's own color picture.

It does take a little more time, but it makes each bar stand out from the rest. For Sex On the Beach I found a picture of a drink of the same name, for lavender I use a picture of some stalks of lavender, for orange I use a picture of an orange, etc. Everything else is done in black ink, so the color used is minimal, and gives each bar it's own unique look.

Here is just one example.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

American Pie! What a cute name!

Well, now you all have me thinking of stick on labels. No cutting, no folding (I think I could stick them around the bottom edge so I'd have the same look). Hmmmmm.

I'll have to post pictures of my labels and let you all critique them for me.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I like those, Anita, very cute name, also! I am thinking of doing the labels for my new smaller bars that way. My other bars are in a rainbow of colored cardstock, usually bought on sale at JoAnns in 50 ct packages. My favorite is the kraft paper.


----------

